# Makro:Daten aus PDF lesen



## Herkules (4. April 2007)

Hallo Leute.

Ich möchte per Makro bestimmte Daten aus einer PDF-Datei lesen (hat immer die gleiche Struktur) und diese Daten in einem ExcelBlatt eintragen aus dem das Makro gestartet wurde. Komm kein Schritt voran, vor allem weil ich ein Greenhorn bin. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

--> Makro ist mit einem Icon in der Symbolleiste verknüpft
--> öffnen Dialog mit der Auswahl einer PDF datein habe ich auch schon

aber wie öffne ich ein PDF und wie suche ich nach Strings

Gruß


----------



## DrSoong (5. April 2007)

Da gabs schon mal einen Post dazu, schau mal ob er dir irgendwie weiterhilft. Grundsätzlich kannst du nämlich APIs auch in VBA nutzen.

Nach ausführlicher Suche hab ich auch das hier gefunden, probiers auch mal.


Der Doc!


----------

